# emerge sudo führt zu fs defekt

## selim

Ich habe jetzt mehrmals ein Gentoo 2004.3 installiert und jedes mal wenn ich einen emerge sudo durchführe, bekomme ich während des kopilierens von sudo einen segfault der sich dann nach Abbruch des emerge Vorgangs auch beim Ausführen anderer programme bemerkbar macht. Nach einem Neustart des systems, wird dann erst einmal angezeigt, daß das FS einen Fehler hat. 

Ein fsck findet das fs bzw. die Partition nicht mehr und auch ein fdisk kann mit der Platte nicht mehr anfangen oder die Partitionierungsdaten nicht mehr einlesen. 

Kennt jemand von euch das Problem wenn ja, woran könnte es liegen, ist es ein Bug im sudo Paket. Wenn es ein Problem ist, daß nur bei mir auftritt, hat dann jemand von euch einen Tipp woran es liegen könnte?

Was vielleicht noch intressant ist, ich benutze Reiserfs.

----------

## kurt

halo,

für was brauchst du den sudo?

du kanst anstelle von sudo mit su befele ausführen

```
su userxyz -c "befehlszeile"
```

wichtig ist das die befehlszeile in den "" steht.

gruss

kurt

----------

## selim

Danke das hilft mir auf jeden fall mal weiter.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

das bringt gar nichts. Der Vorteil an sudo ist ja gerade, dass du auch als Root bestimmte Kommandos ausführen darfst, ohne das Root-Passwort zu kennen!

Außerdem würde ich schon aus Interesse das Problem lösen.  :Wink: 

ChrisM

----------

## selim

Schon klar, aber woran liegt das. Ich mein der Fehler ist nicht im Bug Tracking und bis jetzt hab ich auch noch nix im netz gefunden was drauf hinweisen würde, daß jemand anderer den Fehler auch hat. 

Problem is, da scheint's irgend was essentielles im FS zu schießen ich hab bloß keine Ahnung warum. Ich mach nix anderes als nen emerge sudo und bums hab ich spätestens in der zweiten o. dritten Zeile einen Segfault stehen und ab da geht's nur noch abwärts.  :Sad: 

----------

## Anarcho

Hm,

vielleicht mal nen Speichertest probiert?

Welches FS benutzt du denn? Und fährst du den rechner dann normal runter oder drückst du reset?

----------

## Macumba

hab zwar keine Lösung, und auch das Problem nicht, aber bevor du weitermachst, solltest du eine Stage4 erstellen (also nen Backup) damit du nicht immer alles wieder machen musst.

Das Backup solltest du woanders speichern....   :Wink: 

Hast du denn auch das richtige sudo emerged

```

# sudo emerge sudo

!!! The short ebuild name "sudo" is ambiguous.  Please specify

!!! one of the following fully-qualified ebuild names instead:

    app-admin/sudo

    app-vim/sudo

```

Was hast du denn für ein System? 

AMD64, ~Amd64, ~X86, X86?

Memtest solltest du wirklich mal drüberlaufen, aber es ist unwarscheinlich finde ich...

Ansonsten könntest du ne andere Version probieren.

Das neuste Sudo ist übrigens unter http://www.sudo.ws/ zu bekommen ( sudo-1.6.8p6) da gibs auch ne CVS-Version, vielleicht bringt die es ja[/quote]

----------

## selim

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Welches FS benutzt du denn? Und fährst du den rechner dann normal runter oder drückst du reset?
> 
> 

 

Ich benutze Reiserfs 3.6.x

Ich fahre das system standardmäßig mit einem shutdown -r now runter. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Memtest solltest du wirklich mal drüberlaufen, aber es ist unwarscheinlich finde ich...
> 
> 

 

Finde ich auch, da ich das problem jetzt schon mit 3 maschinen hatte, allerdings alle mit gleicher Hardware

Hardware ist P4 mit 1024 MB Speicher und Maxtor 160 GB Platte. 

Außerdem hatte ich heute das selbe problem ohne daß ich sudo emerged habe. Ich hab nen su auf nen user ausgeführt und, bums hatte ich das selbe problem. Ein Segfault beim aufrufen des su und danach ein segfault bei jedem Befehlaufruf, bis auf die standard Befehle wie ls, cd usw. 

Hab dann auch die Maschine runtergefahren und ebenso hat mir das system beim Neustart einen nicht behebbaren FS Fehler gemeldet. 

Ich weiß nicht aber könnte es evtl. daran liegen, daß ich user Einträge in der passwd, shadow und group datei aus nem anderen "RedHat" System importiert bzw. kopiert habe?

----------

## selim

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, könnte es vielleicht daran liegen, daß das system beim start eine Fehlermeldung bringt, daß mtab nicht angelegt werden konnte?

----------

## selim

Nachdem es jetzt erstmal wieder läuft, kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wie ich am besten ein init Skript erstellen, in dem ich einen su aufruf mit -c Befehl mache so, daß mir das script ein programm mit entsprechend geändertem User ausführt?

----------

## Anarcho

Kopier dir ein anderes Initscript und pass es an!

Zum Thema mtab: Das ist wirklich nicht gut und dem würde ich auf den Grund gehen!

----------

## selim

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Kopier dir ein anderes Initscript und pass es an!
> 
> 

 

Was das kopieren angeht, ist schon klar, aber irgendwie wird mir der Befehl den ich als option mit angebe nicht akzeptiert

sieht dann so aus: 

start-stop-daemon --start --quiet \

                --exec su - eggdrop -c "/home/eggdrop/eggdrop"

Das funktioniert bei mir nicht, allerding weiß ich auch nicht wie ich es richtig einbinden kann, ich hab mir schon überlegt, ob ich in der conf.d nicht auch ein 

Variablen File einbinde, aber irgendwie funktioniert das bei mir nicht. 

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zum Thema mtab: Das ist wirklich nicht gut und dem würde ich auf den Grund gehen!
> 
> 

 

Ich hab den Fehler schon gefunden, ich hab meinen Server nämlich mit "gis" aufgesetzt, und beim neustart, gibt's wohl ein Problem beim unmounten, daher der FS Fehler, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der zu dem sudo Fehler geführt hat. Das Problem mit mtab war dann nach einem erneuten Neustart erledigt.

----------

## Anarcho

 *selim wrote:*   

> start-stop-daemon --start --quiet \
> 
>                 --exec su - eggdrop -c "/home/eggdrop/eggdrop"

 

Der start-stop-daemon hat nen eigenen Parameter für den User, schau mal nach, ich weiss ihn nicht auswendig.

Ansonsten lässt du den einfach weg und schreibst nur 

su -c eggdrop ... 

rein. Dann musst du nur vorher gucken ob eggdrop automatisch in den "daemon"-modus geht.

----------

